# Some Fun at the RGS East



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

In spite of the (initially) rainy weather at Roger Cutter's "Spring Open House" in north central Maryland this last weekend, we were still able to have some fun running trains and eating pit-beef barbecue. I thought I'd post a few pics that perhaps you might enjoy seeing:









Here's my Berlyn ten-wheeler crossing the big timber bridge north of the Rico yard...









... and here's the end of it. 









I thought this shot came out rather nice, so I decided to have some fun with it using my photo editor...









Here's the result - an "old-timey" looking vignette version. 

Hope you enjoyed 'em.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jack,

That is VERY NICELY DONE and VERY IMPRESSIVE.

Congratulations on a job well done.

Jerry


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Those are some nice pictures there!

That is the engine we are building in 7.5" scale, kind of neat to see other sized models of it.

We got the opportunity to see the #20 in restoration at Strasburg.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice photos Jack!!









Happy Birthday(in a few days) BTW.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 25 Apr 2011 02:44 PM 

Very nice photos Jack!!

Happy Birthday(in a few days) BTW.

Thanks (for reminding me.) |


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Artistry in model railroading! Your projects are always inspiring!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

VERY NICE! More pictures please! 

Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

You need to burn a few frequent flier miles and comer back east to visit Roger, me, and Bruce C. The photos just do not do justice to Bruce and Roger's efforts. My "Trex Dragon" is very very plain by comparison. 

V/r


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the "tintype" effect, Jack. It's gorgeous...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sigh... that would indeed be fun... with this economy, freedom is a little more dear.... I should ask my boss to use his FF miles, he does not use them, he has his own jet... (so how come I'm broke all the time?) 

Greg


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice work. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 

Great images. Nice "backdating" on the one. How did you get the great depth of field on the wedge images? 

Mike


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike O on 26 Apr 2011 05:47 AM 
Jack, 

Great images. Nice "backdating" on the one. How did you get the great depth of field on the wedge images? 

Mike Mike-

I guess you could say it was due to sheer luck, rather than anything specific I did with my camera. I just had it set on "Auto" and the aperture went to whatever was appropriate.

As the old farm adage goes: "Even a blind pig finds an acorn once in a while!"


----------

